

Shut up and build something - sganesh
http://girldeveloper.com/waxing-dev/shut-up-and-build-something/

======
Dove
Concept is solid. If you want to be taken seriously as a developer, make a
splash as a developer; expecting attention for being a girl is
counterproductive.

Execution needs work. Running girldeveloper.com does not immediately
communicate to me that this is someone whose identity is invested in being a
developer. Otherwise it'd be HaskellRocks.com or something.

------
fnid
It's interesting that she thinks more women need to succeed _for other women_.
Why can't women just succeed for themselves? Have the passion and drive to
create -- for themselves? Why does it need to be for someone else?

I reckon few men think to themselves, "I need to be successful to be an
inspiration to other men. To show other men that men can succeed at this."

~~~
biznerd
I'm guessing you're a straight white male. Imagine how different you'd feel,
be perceived and interact at a sports bar almost only by White people versus
night club almost exclusively attended by Black people.

It's uncomfortable to be in the extreme minority. That's one reason why many
small liberal arts colleges actively pursue Black students, they know that a
small minority population will further hamper recruitment efforts.

~~~
notauser
A lot of hackers go through the experience of being in a minority(1), the only
difference is that it's not illegal to pick on the geeky kids hanging out in
the labs.

The constant attempts in this community to segregate it into small groups of
aggrieved protagonists drives me nuts sometimes. The mentality of us against
us seems even dumber than the mentality of us against them. Better to just get
on with building things.

(1) No more self selected than being gay, albeit easier to hide than being
black.

~~~
biznerd
I'm sorry but being of a minority race is completely different than being
bullied because you're a nerd. It's amusing to me though that people on YC
have upvoted this view so much. For some reason I'm getting the feeling that
there are a lot of white nerds on YC and not many minorities and women.

"Better to just get on with building things."

I perceive a religious undertone from this. Racism and sexism can be solved by
the PG/"Hacker" mentality "building something".

------
nkohari
I think this rings true, not only for women, but all software developers. I
think too many people in software become too focused on arguing the best way
of doing things that they never actually accomplish anything of real value.

------
kqr2
Text under her picture and email address:

 _Please note: All marriage proposals must be accompanied by previous year's
W2._

~~~
callahad
I think that says more about the way men relate to women in technology than it
says about Sara herself.

------
jacquesm
"Let's be the ones on stage showing off our super popular new apps. In short:
let's stop talking about it, let's get out there and get awesome."

So, what is her super popular new app ?

How awesome is this lady on a 1 to 10 scale as a developer ?

This post is funny in that it is completely self referential.

~~~
notauser
She does appear to be part of a start up team - <http://bundl.it/About>

Not hawking your own product in every blog post you write is a good thing, not
a bad thing.

(No judgments here on 'super popular' or even 'awesome developer' as I don't
feel entitled to comment on either.)

------
zaidf
_Shut up and sell something_ is more accurate for me.

------
nearestneighbor
I think it's neat. You don't hear much about web applications in .NET on HN.

------
vaksel
correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't see anywhere on that site that she is
doing a startup. Sounds like she could use her own advice.

~~~
plinkplonk
"correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't see anywhere on that site that she is
doing a startup. Sounds like she could use her own advice."

Well I understood her as saying " _Instead of_ whining about how there aren't
more women in software, let us(women) get out there and build something".

She doesn't have to create a startup for that to be a point worth thinking
about. (If it were, only soldiers could decide whether and where and how long
to fight).

